# New Rule



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

I propose a new rule:

All bomb threads by the recepient MUST include the picture of the carnage...Give the Sniper his DUE PROPS.



Holla if you hear me.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wookin_Pa_Nub said:


> I propose a new rule:
> 
> All bomb threads by the recepient MUST include the picture of the carnage...Give the Sniper his DUE PROPS.
> 
> Holla if you hear me.


Squid will be strangely serious for a moment now... There's been several debates I've been involved in concerning this subject:

On the one hand people want to see what's been sent/bombed/exchanged.

On the other hand let's say a cheap guy like myself sends his best sticks, and they don't live up to someone's expectations, it could lead to some conflict or bad feelings going around.

I'm ambivalent on this (Coming from ASC I have a *very* thick skin and can't be insulted easily) but in fairness I lean towards the second choice above.

Not a call I'd be willing to make without input from The Powers That Be at CigarLive. Until there's some official word, I'd really prefer to not disclose received bomb information publicly, but that's just Squid's opinion...


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid will be strangely serious for a moment now... There's been several debates I've been involved in concerning this subject:
> 
> On the one hand people want to see what's been sent/bombed/exchanged.
> 
> ...


Bro,

I understand where u are coming from....but at the same time a bomb is a GIFT, and if someone is going to balk at ANY free cigars than they shouldn't be here IMHO.

Bro if someone sent be watermelon white owls, I would be just as gracious.

now I have given another 2 cents...which make my 4 cents.

and that makes no sense.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I must say I agree with the Squid. I typically don't mention what I received as a gift when I receive one. I'm extremely happy when someone sends me something, but they know what they got me and the important thing is that someone was awesome enough to send some smokes that they enjoy to someone else. If you want to post pics, I think that's great, but should not be mandatory.

That said, if anyone wants to bomb me some smokes, address is in my profile. :roflmao:


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, MANDATORY is an obvious stretch, nothing should be mandatory...

But I think they should be ENCOURAGED...


Hows that?


I just wanna SEE these bombs...not hear about em.


Ya Dig?


Now I'm up to 6 cents and i am running out of change.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't post pics of bombs nor do I expect folks I bomb to post pics or list what they recieve. I do acknowledge them publically and thank them via PM. I've seen feelings hurt because of differences in bombs given. I've given different quality bombs based on smoking experence and different levels of friendship.

If both parties agree then post pics...If not a simple thanks should suffice.


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess I will concede early on this one.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Fellas, I have to agree with Wookin on this one. The ONE great thing about this board is that BOMB info is expected! Stogie has done a good bit of effort to make bombing easy and accessible to those that want to participate. The BOMB address field in every member's profile is the most prominent such effort. I know now that what is in the minds of the Mods and Stogie (if I dare say so) is that participating bombers and bombees are expecting to be included in on the fun in the way of acknowledgment of bombs and passes. I would also say that if you feel in any way that you DON'T want to either post pics of your spoils or if you DON"T want to have pics posted or acknowledgment of your sent bombs that YOU EXPRESSLY state that to the other party privately. PM them first if you have any reservations from one side or the other. Otherwise, go nuts with congrats and thanks for kind presentation of spoils! 

The idea here is that EVERYONE will want to get in on the fun and be involved. I Know that Goin Fer Smoke, MrGatorman, Tekeeladude, BigBuddah76, Me and Stogie are working hard to make sure that people will want to play and that nobody will be left out - at least it won't be for a lack of effort on our part and on the part of the members. 

In the end fellas, nothing is REQUIRED per se with regard to bomb acknowledgment, but like Wookin said, it is HIGHLY ENCOURAGED! This place is not your average Cigar Forum in that regard.

Feel free to PM me or any one of the Mods or Stogie for their take (not like I' saying anything you didn't know already) on this subject.

CD


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Either way works for me....worrying hurts my noggin.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> On the other hand let's say a cheap guy like myself sends his best sticks, and they don't live up to someone's expectations, it could lead to some conflict or bad feelings going around


who is the man that shall stand up and look a gift horse in the mouth?! im selling tomatoes to throw at him... (they cost one stick apiece :biggrin: ) this is an interesting debate though.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Like I said, I don't mind who posts pics of anything I send out, but I have concern about posting what's sent to me... Squid will ponder this for a short while...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

This sort of discussion is good for the board. I like that you members are discussing this. I love to hear the comments. I tell you that you guys are really doing things right!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

You'll definitely get Squid's opinion; once I decide what it is... <G>


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Solution: watermelon White Owls for Wookin.


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

You guys are assuming that;
1. Someone would bomb me.
2. I'm bright enough to know how to post pictures. I'm not. I'm retarded when it comes to computers. No joke. I'm retarded. It's sad, really.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid will be strangely serious for a moment now... There's been several debates I've been involved in concerning this subject:
> 
> On the one hand people want to see what's been sent/bombed/exchanged.
> 
> ...


Id be surprised if that was the attitude someone would take in receipt of any sticks. If thats the case, maybe they shouldnt have received them in the first place. I figure that any stick someone sends me is something they think I should try and I will and have been incredibly appreciative that someone would go though all the trouble to send them to me in the first place.

Posting pics can be optional, but strongly recommended. But the Bombs are not supposed to be a forum to outdo each other, its supposed to be a gift from BOTL or SOTL to another. Thatrs what Cigar Smokers do, we generously give what we love to others to try.

Not its up to stogie...of course. But wheter or not pics are uploaded for public view, there should NEVER be any chastizing of others for their pics to send. Thats truly un cigar like.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay Squid has thought on this and made a personal decision what he will do! I will take & post pictures, but I won't tell you whom each individual bomb is from... <G> That satisfies your insatiable need for "Cigar Pr0n" and also my desire to keep the giftee free from any potentially unkind thoughts or comments.

Fair enough?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

copenhagen said:


> You guys are assuming that;
> 1. Someone would bomb me.
> 2. I'm bright enough to know how to post pictures. I'm not. I'm retarded when it comes to computers. No joke. I'm retarded. It's sad, really.


one day...one day


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Only input I can add is... what if someone does not own a camera?


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Id be surprised if that was the attitude someone would take in receipt of any sticks. If thats the case, maybe they shouldnt have received them in the first place. I figure that any stick someone sends me is something they think I should try and I will and have been incredibly appreciative that someone would go though all the trouble to send them to me in the first place.
> 
> Posting pics can be optional, but strongly recommended. But the Bombs are not supposed to be a forum to outdo each other, its supposed to be a gift from BOTL or SOTL to another. Thatrs what Cigar Smokers do, we generously give what we love to others to try.
> 
> Not its up to stogie...of course. But wheter or not pics are uploaded for public view, there should NEVER be any chastizing of others for their pics to send. Thats truly un cigar like.


HEAR HEAR

you know what? what if that was another option on our profiles next to cigar bomb address etc... wether or not we wish to be acknowleged!! when the recipient gets his/her package they could just look at the senders profile and see what their views on it are???

including maybe choices of yes or no concerning
visual notice?
public verbal?
or none of the above?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Only input I can add is... what if someone does not own a camera?


That's easy! The bomb recipient without a digital camera merely forwards said bomb to Squid who will take pics and email them to original recipient. Squid will also "test" cigars in said bomb to insure they are acceptable. Usually about half will be acceptable, in which case they'll be sent along th said recipient... <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Okay Squid has thought on this and made a personal decision what he will do! I will take & post pictures, but I won't tell you whom each individual bomb is from... <G> That satisfies your insatiable need for "Cigar Pr0n" and also my desire to keep the giftee free from any potentially unkind thoughts or comments.
> 
> Fair enough?


Works for me...but there shouldnt be any kind of unkind thoughts. This should be a fun place.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't think of many more fun things than bombing or getting bombed. Gotta love hearing how happy people are when they get a package. And opening the mailbox (or what's left of it) and finding a package....well, it's almost like a birthday present every time.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Works for me...but there shouldnt be any kind of unkind thoughts. This should be a fun place.


True... But it's human nature. "So & so sent me 4 cigars but he sent Squid 12! Hrmph!" This inevitably does happen, and it's not going to happen on Squid's watch, so I'm doin' mah own thang!!! <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> True... But it's human nature. "So & so sent me 4 cigars but he sent Squid 12! Hrmph!" This inevitably does happen, and it's not going to happen on Squid's watch, so I'm doin' mah own thang!!! <G>


I hear ya...bottom line...enjoy the hell out of them.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I prefer the public "thanks" even though it's not neccessay and not the pics. Most of the packages I send out go with a note saying three things: 

1) No return fire - PIF only
2) No pics please
3) Hope you enjoy

I just prefer to do it that way. But I don't oppose anyone else wanting to do it their way.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

discdog said:


> I prefer the public "thanks" even though it's not neccessay and not the pics. Most of the packages I send out go with a note saying three things:
> 
> 1) No return fire - PIF only
> 2) No pics please
> ...


Bottom line is that each should do what they think is right and kind...no matter what us Cigar **** hungary BOTL's want to see. Its just between the two involved and their desires. But alot of folkes like the props and others like us what to see pics. So do what you feel is right...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Bottom line is that each should do what they think is right and kind...no matter what us Cigar **** hungary BOTL's want to see. Its just between the two involved and their desires. But alot of folkes like the props and others like us what to see pics. So do what you feel is right...


Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, ...

MY way is the RIGHT way; ALL others are WRONG!!! <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man you sound like my wife...Jackie..is that you??


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Man you sound like my wife...Jackie..is that you??


LMAO. You two work well together.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I take it there's not a "Raised Middle Finger" smiley here... <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nope...but I got the point...


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Only input I can add is... what if someone does not own a camera?


Then you can draw it with stick figures using a program like MS Paint or Gimp for my fellow Linux users. :lol:

I vote for doing whatever feels right to the recipient. It is their gift after all. For me I would be just as happy with a public thank you as seeing the bounty that was passed along. I like reading the descriptive bombings almost as much as seeing the picture.

But that is just my opinion so it can be ignored as usually happens to me at my day job or at home for that matter.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Barnz said:


> Then you can draw it with stick figures using a program like MS Paint or Gimp for my fellow Linux users. :lol:
> 
> I vote for doing whatever feels right to the recipient. It is their gift after all. For me I would be just as happy with a public thank you as seeing the bounty that was passed along. I like reading the descriptive bombings almost as much as seeing the picture.
> 
> But that is just my opinion so it can be ignored as usually happens to me at my day job or at home for that matter.


And for those of you who don't know this, it's REALLY REALLY EASY to draw cigars! <G>


----------



## Blues-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

We encountered this same dilema at anothr site. My personal opinion on the matter is it will only encourage Hits on those with cameras. Plus, it's all about the gifting, not the props.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

But I love cigar "Pron"!:lol:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

roosterthomas said:


> But I love cigar "Pron"!:lol:


Ok looks like I am going to have to take Cigarp0rn to the next level. Looks like I am going to have to dig out a script for this.....hahah just wait and see.


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Blues said:


> We encountered this same dilema at anothr site. My personal opinion on the matter is it will only encourage Hits on those with cameras. Plus, it's all about the gifting, not the props.


YES...but Mad props=more gifting.

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** 
**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****
**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** 
**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

I see both ways, Wookin wants to just see what was given, its like listening to a baseball game on the radio, yes you can follow or would you rather watch the game on a big flat screen t.v. if you got to pick which one would you choose? If it was me I'd pick the t.v. Sooooo that being said if at all possible that would be cool if pictures were included if not, then no problem. Pictures just say it all, but hey, if not possible, no sweat!


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

I select targets based on a few factors. I bomb a few times a year and they usually don't suck. I like to have fun with my bombs like most of you.

That being said...those who are known for displaying the carnage via pics end up bombed in many more cases IMHO. It's motivating...like it or not.
I love pics.
I insist on PIF
I won't volunteer my addy for bombs. I just like to send them.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I suggest a quick PM back and forth between the bombER and the bombEE to see if both agree it is ok. I personally like to see pics of what other people get but hey, to each his own. 

I can see how someone may not want their bombs posted...if it is a really good bomb, people will kiss their butt to try to get an equivalent bomb.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I suggest a quick PM back and forth between the bombER and the bombEE to see if both agree it is ok. I personally like to see pics of what other people get but hey, to each his own.
> 
> I can see how someone may not want their bombs posted...if it is a really good bomb, people will kiss their butt to try to get an equivalent bomb.


I agree completely. Let's make this the new rule....

PM the bomber to see if they want it posted. If so, then post and add pics if possible. If not, then respect the bomber's wishes and do not post. The whole point of bombing is about sharing with other B/SOTL -- not posting what was sent.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

This sounds like a great reason to take a poll!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Poll this one for sure to get everyones opinion.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> I don't post pics of bombs nor do I expect folks I bomb to post pics or list what they recieve. I do acknowledge them publically and thank them via PM. I've seen feelings hurt because of differences in bombs given. I've given different quality bombs based on smoking experence and different levels of friendship.
> 
> If both parties agree then post pics...If not a simple thanks should suffice.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Stogie said:


> This sounds like a great reason to take a poll!


Don't look at me... Squid only posts useless humorous polls... <G>


----------

